# Sticky  How to's and Information



## ModeratorTeam (Jan 20, 2015)

Understanding Collet Replacement

 Take the Plunge

 Converting C Clamps

 Small Router Comparison

 DW618 DIY Sub Base Modification

 Searching for a collet


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Moderators...........thanks for taking the time to do this. Also makes me remember how much we all miss Mike.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks...


----------

